# Carers Allowance award letter query?



## sherchar (18 Jun 2008)

I have just received my award letter informing me i've been awarded Carers Allowance from 26/06/08 letter is dated 12/06/08??  I will receive my 1st payment into my account on 3/7/08.  I also states any arrears from 26/6/08 to 2/7/08 will be sent to me.  I was under the impression my arrears would be backdated from 6 March when I originally applied?? 

I tried to phone but apparently there is industrial action so no calls are being answered.  Does anyone know how this works??


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

Sounds strange that the claim was not awarded from date of application. At this stage, with the industrial action, there's little you can do. You could try writing but I'd imagine that will take ages for a reply. Better to sit it out until action is settled and then phone the number on the letter.


----------



## sherchar (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

yes thanks....thats what i thought...really strange that ive not been awarded it until another 2 weeks away?  i will let u know how i get on


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

Is there any significance about the date of 26/6/08? Would it be that the conditions for receipt of CA are not fulfilled until then? Are you on a SW payment at present? See here about overlapping payments, if so.


----------



## sherchar (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

No...all i can think of is that they received my application on 6 March but i know I applied at end Feb possibly 26th maybe it could just be a mistake??  I really hope so as I was depending on the back dated money as I have been kinda robbing peter to pay paul the past few months.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

I could understand the date 26/6 being a date of current payment on a letter dated 12/6 as it would take that long to get payment set up amd processed on computer. So why do they say "arrears" from 26/6/ to 2/7 when that will be a first payment period? Are those dates hand-written? If so, maybe the person making out the letter was having a bad hair day and wrote down the current payment period rather than the arrears period?!?!


----------



## sherchar (18 Jun 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

yes it was a standardised letter with the dates hadwritten so maybe it is a genuine mistaken,


----------



## Swest (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

hey, i think that is a mistake, written wrong prob... i get d carers allowance and wen i got my back dated money it was back dated to the date that i put on the form.. so if u think it was the 26th feb i cant see why it wouldnt be back dated to then... heres a number i have for the carers department (01)8748444.. hope thats use to u... good luck in findin out!!!


----------



## fuzzylemon (30 Jul 2008)

*Re: Carers Allowance award letter query??*

Hi there, i was just wondering did you have to wait long before you got the backdated money? My first weekly payment is due in this weekend and i was hoping the back money would follow soon after.


----------

